# Pressemeldung: Rekordleng in Norwegen gefangen



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

Pressemeldung:
*Rekordleng gefangen*
Soeben kam von Andrees Angelreisen die Meldung über den Fang eines Rekordlengs:

Thomas Cauberg fing am 31.03. in Norwegen einen Leng von 38 Kilo bei 173 cm Länge, sein Angelfreund Michael Feiten mit einen Leng von 167 cm und 34 kg ein ebenfalls rekordvrdächtiges Exemplar. Gebucht hatten die beiden bei Andrees Angelreisen das Ferienhaus Hassel.






Den kompletten Fangbericht gibt es in der Maiausgabe des Magazins (www.Anglerpraxis.de)

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

